
How Elon Musk Learns Faster and Better Than Everyone Else – The Mission – Medium - h43k3r
https://medium.com/the-mission/how-elon-musk-learns-faster-and-better-than-everyone-else-104806b23df8#.cfoaf7fy3
======
mimo777
Probably helps that he has a fairly high IQ and no visible learning disorders.

~~~
internaut
I'm not sure about that.

Elon is definitely highly intelligent but also exhibits the same 'tics' I see
in other geeks and other members of our tribe. I see the same thing with
Thiel.

They follow a very specific chain of reasoning, take them off the script and I
expect they shall abruptly stop making sense unless you read the material
around their ideas.

I think when you know a lot about anything it becomes difficult to communicate
what precisely that is.

I mean Elon is miles better at it than most of us but I think he still also
struggles to put himself across.

The other side of that is classic 'people' people can express themselves
adroitly except there is not that much inside their heads worth explaining.
People people tend to follow very lazy chains of reasoning, they hop, they
skip, from premise to conclusion and then unto something barely related as if
they were making sense, which of course they are not. If you don't follow some
kind of thread it is not surprising that that emotions and intuitions would be
your guiding lights, which for most people, they are. To me this is the
critical distinction between geeks and non-geeks.

It is like an eternal Cassandra-like conundrum. You can know things correctly,
or you can communicate them correctly, but not simultaneously (unless you
employ some trick or fake it).

~~~
mimo777
Perhaps I should be more specific. He doesn't appear to demonstrate a high
level of executive function disorder(ADHD properly named), Dyslexia, or
Dyscalculia. He also doesn't appear to have any specific perceptual disorders
and by the rate he reads texts, I'd imagine his verbal IQ to be at least 3
standard deviations above the mean.

